# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Peony Jade Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Singapore

## hantt.163

Địa chỉ: 3A Clarke Quay.
Giờ mở cửa phục vụ: bữa trưa từ 11am -  3pm; bữa tối từ 6pm - 11pm. Giá cả: menu cho 6 người giá khoảng SG $  228, cho 8 người SG $ 288… Đây là không gian trang nhã đặc biệt phù hợp  cho việc tổ chức các sự kiện như đám cưới, sinh nhật, tiệc… Nhà hàng  chuyên về các món ăn truyền thống đặc biệt là các món ăn Quảng Đông.








(amthuc365.vn; Ảnh: internet)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## wildrose

đậm chất TQ ghê

----------


## littlelove

không gian ấm cúng ghê

----------


## sharing83

Nhã nhặn và lịch lãm, hy vọng lần sau được ở đây

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn nhà hàng đẹp ghê, mang tính chất cái gì đó rất cổ kính.

----------


## dung89

nhà hàng này lịch sự quá, món thịt kia nhìn ngon ngon :hehe:

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Sao nhìn lại có vẻ giống nhà hàng trung Quốc nhỉ

----------

